# old polar w/underhood electric over hydraulic pump



## DaleSC (Dec 20, 2010)

polar plow w/monarch underhood motor 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Quote:
Originally Posted by itsgottobegreen 
The very old Polar plows have monarch pumps under the hood. 

hello, does anyone know where i can get a schematic for the hydraulic plumbing........can't get this to work right.....also is there suppose to be a separate ground to activate the solenoids??? i was told by the previous owner that the hydro system has to have a loop in it.....can not figure this thing out......any help would be appreciated....tanks in advance for any and all advice.....


thamks
DaleSC


----------



## Crash935 (Sep 3, 2003)

http://www.bucherhydraulics.com/33987/Technical-Info/Technical-Info/index.aspx


----------



## DaleSC (Dec 20, 2010)

Crash935;1189534 said:


> http://www.bucherhydraulics.com/33987/Technical-Info/Technical-Info/index.aspx


thanks, i will try that......


----------



## uglyorangeplow (Mar 4, 2010)

do you happen to have a pic of that plow?? i think i have the same thing but i ditched the underhood pump and went to a meyers e47


----------



## DaleSC (Dec 20, 2010)

i could not find my setup on the website referenced above. here are a few pics of what i have.....there are 5 lines running out of the valve housing which is mounted in the middle on the inside of the plow truck mount. i hooked the lines as follows one line running to the underhood motor/pump....one line to the up/down ram......one line to the left swing ram.....one line to the the right swing ram......that leaves one line and i have no idea where it would go.(the previous owner said it has to loop around to the pump???? ) also the is a sigle wire running from the valve housing to which i ran to the little single post on the solenoid......the is also 6 or 8 wires in a harness which goes to the switch panels ( 1 panel which the wires seem to go is the left, right, and up, down rocker switches......i did splice them back together......there is another switch that controls the pump on. off......there is no wires from the harness to that switch.....i did connect power to the on off switch and ran a wire to the small terminal on the solenoid and can activate the pump and run it.......is there suppose to be wire running from the on off switch to the valve housing wirng harness???? i did have everything hooked up at one time and did manage to get the up down ram to work going up....i then pressed the down and it would not go down ....i pushed the swing left button and the plow dropped down......i think this system would work if i could hook it up properly......i appresiate your time and any suggestions you have......i can not seem to find the any information on the exact system i have.......thanks again

DaleSC


----------



## DaleSC (Dec 20, 2010)

better pictures...


----------



## DaleSC (Dec 20, 2010)

couple more pics


----------



## Crash935 (Sep 3, 2003)

Really hard to tell what pump that is from the pic. Are there any model numbers on the pump at all or can you email me pics that would come out larger? Should be 6 wires at the swiches and depending on what switches there may be 2 jumpers also. 1 wire for solenoid, 1 for 12 volt power in, 1 for up, 1 for down, 1 for left, and 1 for right.


----------



## DaleSC (Dec 20, 2010)

Crash935;1192839 said:


> Really hard to tell what pump that is from the pic. Are there any model numbers on the pump at all or can you email me pics that would come out larger? Should be 6 wires at the swiches and depending on what switches there may be 2 jumpers also. 1 wire for solenoid, 1 for 12 volt power in, 1 for up, 1 for down, 1 for left, and 1 for right.


i can email you the pictures......what is a good email address?? got the magnifying glass out and came up with numbers Monarch .........M-904HI X....serial # 178803......also the switch's have monarch on them.......thanks

DaleSC


----------



## DaleSC (Dec 20, 2010)

Crash935;1192839 said:


> Really hard to tell what pump that is from the pic. Are there any model numbers on the pump at all or can you email me pics that would come out larger? Should be 6 wires at the swiches and depending on what switches there may be 2 jumpers also. 1 wire for solenoid, 1 for 12 volt power in, 1 for up, 1 for down, 1 for left, and 1 for right.


there are 8 wires running to the up/down right/left switch.......does the on/off switch wire into the up/down left/right switch??? or do i have to run a separate power wire to the up/down right/left switch....or is it ok the way it is??? i can activate the pump and make it run with the on/off switch by using battery voltage and connecting an exciter wire to the small terminal on the solenoid.......any info would be greatly appreciated......thanks

DaleSC


----------



## no lead (Dec 10, 2008)

it looks like the switches are wired? the single on off switch is for lights more than likely. were does the harness pick up its power? i think that is what we need to find out first. figure out where the wires to the middle set of terminals goes on both switches and power that wire. or power the middle terminals with a jumper with 12+ and see if it works. it picks up power from the solenoid more than likely, but i don't want to overwhelm with to much info.

jeff?


----------



## Crash935 (Sep 3, 2003)

No lead is right, the toggle is for lights. Control switches should be wired similar to the M683 pump. Cant find anything on that model pump but if you call Bucher Hyd at their Grand Rapids Mi plant they will help you out. 616-458-1306


----------



## DaleSC (Dec 20, 2010)

here is a picture of the front side of the switches.......i did splice the wires to the up down switch and the left right switch....all wires matched up by color......the was no wire that i see to go to the on off switch...... this has got me baffled.......i did call Bucher Hydraulics and have Chris Carlisle working on this......when i gave him the model # of the pump M-904 H1 X .......didn't sound to good........said he never heard of that one......but he's researching it.......


----------



## no lead (Dec 10, 2008)

the on off switch is used to turn on the plow lights. should have nothing to do with the plow function.


----------



## DaleSC (Dec 20, 2010)

ok, that sheds alittle more light on it.......so the plow up down and swing left right switches should activate the pump only when pushed???? so i need to run a wire from the switches to the solenoid so when pushed they excite the solenoid and activate the pump???


----------



## no lead (Dec 10, 2008)

the wires should all be there. look on the back of the switches. one wire activates the valve and one activates the solenoid at the same time except for down. you can run one loose out the door and see if it can be made to work.


----------



## Crash935 (Sep 3, 2003)

You should be able to use the schematics from the m683. Brown will be to motor solenoid activation, black will be power in, blue raise, yellow lower, greenand red are angle. will have to make sure that the switches have the jumper bar for the power side and solenoid activation like its shown in the pic.

I didnt think that was a good model #, thinking that the extra hose may have went to a 10/10 valve to run a back blade off the front pump. One side being pressure out and the other return to tank.

you can email pics of the pump to [email protected] and ill see if something makes sense.


----------



## DaleSC (Dec 20, 2010)

Thanks for the replies.......I have managed to get the switch problem resolved (I think)......I checked the middle terminal for power at which there was none......they have the blue wire on the middle prong.....I did run a power wire from the fuse block to the middle (blue wire) terminal, after the power wire was hooked up all switch positions when pressed activated the pump as it should.....however, nothing is working......tommorrow I will look at the schematic and wire the switch accordingly.......as for the extra hydro line coming from the valve housing, I don't see anywhere that it would go.....there is not a place for a return line on the pump.......also when I spoke with Chris @ Busher Hydraulics today he could not find anything on the setup I have......said it was way before his time.......He advised me that the pump need to be mounted horizontal instead of vertical.......well i tried that and it would not run......remounted it horizontal and it runs fine......????? This thing is a real challenge. I will not quit till it is up and going.....Crash, .I will email you pics directly from my phone and hopefully you can make them bigger.......Thanks for all the advise, and willing to accept more.........lol

DaleSC


----------

